# Tribute to WWII planes and pilots



## Thorlifter (May 31, 2012)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RU1oB8sGyYM_


----------



## Airframes (May 31, 2012)

Great find Thor, thanks !


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice find Thor! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## futuredogfight (Jun 2, 2012)

LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 2, 2012)

Excellent find Thor! Thank you for sharing sir!


----------



## fred1369 (Jun 2, 2012)

this was posted in my Harley forum and I was going to post it here but you already have it.


----------

